# Need pics of dark color CCs with tints



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

*Need pics of dark color CCs with tint*

Well i'm thinking about tints and usually i'm against tints since I love the clean look. I've seen a few CC tinted on the road but was pitch dark. I'd say way too dark for my taste. I've been playing with the idea of doing legal or very light dark tint. You guys have been wonderful thus far providing me with helpful information. However I will continue to ask for help lol. I'm looking for pictures of dark color CCs (night blue / black) with different shades of tint. Regardless of how dark/light your tint are, i'd love to see a picture of it. So please post it along with the percentage. 

I didn't search the forum for this but if there is a thread floating around with the information i'm looking for then someone please direct me that path. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

35% tint


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

35% all the way around.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Well i'm thinking about tints and usually i'm against tints since I love the clean look. I've seen a few CC tinted on the road but was pitch dark. I'd say way too dark for my taste. I've been playing with the idea of doing legal or very light dark tints. You guys have been wonderful thus far providing me with helpful information. However I will continue to ask for help lol. I'm looking for pictures of dark color CCs (night blue / black) with different shades of tints. Regardless of how dark/light your tints are, i'd love to see a picture of it. So please post it along with the percentage.
> 
> I didn't search the forum for this but if there is a thread floating around with the information i'm looking for then someone please direct me that path. Thank you in advance.


My reasons for tint was never about looks, it's practical. Cooler in the summer, warmer in the winter, reduce interior fade, and block UV rays. 'Nuff said.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My CC is White Gold. It doesn't matter to me. I always get my cars tinted. In NC it can be 100 degrees in the summer. It cuts down on the heat and UV Rays coming it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

How are these shops doing the back window? Do they pop it off? I swear my Jetta had it's rear window removed to put the tint on.

With the small window and the deep slant, is removal how they do it? Also, can they deactivate the 10mm window drop upon door open?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Black Metallic, 35% all around.

Tinting has made a huge difference in the temperature of parked car and while driving. I personally think tinting cleans up the look a lot. Just don't go too dark.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone's car looks great. 35% is definitely what I will be going with. I'm glad it's also functional because I was just under the impression it was for looks. Although our Grand Cherokee has rear tints except driver and passenger, I didn't really feel any difference. Perhaps because the front two windows aren't tinted. 

Would metallic tints interfere with defroster and other electrical on the rear windshield? Also did any of you (especially the ones from NY, CT and NJ) have any legal trouble? I know the legal limit is 70%. Now is that 70% tint with 30% light coming in or 70% light coming in and 30% blocked? Do I make sense here?


----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

Here are a couple of shots of my Urano Gray with 35% all around...I think the tint makes this car look amazing. Some cars, I hate the look but I absolutely love it on the CC.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

DMBAdict04 said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my Urano Gray with 35% all around...I think the tint makes this car look amazing. Some cars, I hate the look but I absolutely love it on the CC.


Looks absolutely beautiful. 35% tints are quite popular.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*35/50*

Tint 35/50 | Fenstertönung










Viel Spaß!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I have 20 on the back window and 35 on the sides.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Go with 25%, not too dark, not too light. In these shoots it looks darker since it wasn't too sunny outside plus the rear shade was up and sunroof shade was closed.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing pictures. 
i29gtaylor - Your car looks phenomenal. Very tastefully done and it seems like you have projector headlights that are painted black? Superb. 

Boricua_aoc - I'm guessing you have Lux Limited. I have a lux, i don't have a sunroof or rear visor. I also don't have those beautiful projector headlights. I wish projectors were standard on these vehicles. But 25% will be too dark for me especially with NYPD lurking around when I go to the city. 

romney - Love the silver and tints give your car a beautiful finishing touch.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> I have 20 on the back window and 35 on the sides.


More pics please. :beer:


----------



## Heelfan71 (Jul 26, 2011)

vdubbia said:


> How are these shops doing the back window? Do they pop it off? I swear my Jetta had it's rear window removed to put the tint on.
> 
> With the small window and the deep slant, is removal how they do it? Also, can they deactivate the 10mm window drop upon door open?


Mine uses a heat gun ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-INVrQ6s&feature=related ). They put the tint on the outside of the window to get the shape perfect, then put it on the inside. They didn't deactivate the window drop, had no issues with mine. 

I have 20%, technically illegal here but have had no problems. Also have the entire front window tinted with a very light tint, you can not even tell it is on there from the inside. Blocks all UV from sun so hopefully dash will last a long time.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Tint singular.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Sammzway said:


> Amazing pictures.
> Boricua_aoc - I'm guessing you have Lux Limited. I have a lux, i don't have a sunroof or rear visor. I also don't have those beautiful projector headlights. I wish projectors were standard on these vehicles. But 25% will be too dark for me especially with NYPD lurking around when I go to the city.


No, I have a Fully loaded 09 VR6 FWD. Projector headlights was one of my key factors to pick up a VR and of course the 3.6 under the hood.


----------



## jjon66 (Aug 16, 2011)

*wheels*

which wheels are you running


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Gray with 15% TINT all around...sorry...no tints...just tint.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

Urano Gray lookin' good. That was my 2nd choice behind Island. Both look great.


----------



## NavyDoc (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Tint singular.


Noted, I guess I went ghetto with that one . :facepalm:

I've decided to do 35% all around. I will however wait a few months since i'm still trying to get used to the car.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

zmcmahan said:


> Gray with 15% TINT all around...sorry...no tints...just tint.


Your TINT is way too dark for NY. Your car looks fantastic though, according to the pics... your car looks black  or maybe i'm just going color blind.


----------



## Htrswelcm (Jul 22, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Well i'm thinking about tints and usually i'm against tints since I love the clean look. I've seen a few CC tinted on the road but was pitch dark. I'd say way too dark for my taste. I've been playing with the idea of doing legal or very light dark tints. You guys have been wonderful thus far providing me with helpful information. However I will continue to ask for help lol. I'm looking for pictures of dark color CCs (night blue / black) with different shades of tints. Regardless of how dark/light your tints are, i'd love to see a picture of it. So please post it along with the percentage.
> 
> I didn't search the forum for this but if there is a thread floating around with the information i'm looking for then someone please direct me that path. Thank you in advance.


Look at Llumar's air 80 tint. Very nice high quality look.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Htrswelcm said:


> Look at Llumar's air 80 tint. Very nice high quality look.


I've got it and love it.


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Go with 25%, not too dark, not too light. In these shoots it looks darker since it wasn't too sunny outside plus the rear shade was up and sunroof shade was closed.


Anymore pictures of this car?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Sammzway said:


> More pics please. :beer:


Thanks! Here's a link to a vortex thread with a bunch of pictures (and explanation of headlights):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269412-Changed-up-the-front-end-a-bit...

If you don't like links, here are a couple:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks! Here's a link to a vortex thread with a bunch of pictures (and explanation of headlights):
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269412-Changed-up-the-front-end-a-bit...
> 
> If you don't like links, here are a couple:


Your car is unique and sexy. I can tell a lot of hard work went into it. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

38% all the way around & 45% on the windshield

Sunny day:

















Cloudy day:


















*car is at different heights with DriverGear springs from before, H&R springs from before, & ST coilovers now


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

35% all around, except front windshield, no tint.


----------



## Bulldog9455 (Dec 14, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> 35% tint


i live in ny 2 do you get pulled over alot with 35's?


----------



## Bulldog9455 (Dec 14, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks! Here's a link to a vortex thread with a bunch of pictures (and explanation of headlights):
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269412-Changed-up-the-front-end-a-bit...
> 
> If you don't like links, here are a couple:


did u do the grill yourself? plasti dip?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

35% all around on Mocha Anthracite....


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bulldog9455 said:


> i live in ny 2 do you get pulled over alot with 35's?


depends where in nyc...i am going to stay on the safe side and get 50% tint


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bulldog9455 said:


> i live in ny 2 do you get pulled over alot with 35's?


Nope..not once.


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

flynnstone said:


> Anymore pictures of this car?


Sorry for the delayed response but here you go...

















with the Q7 reps...


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine is highly illegal here in GA its 5% all the way around but because of how hot the summers are and they prying fingers in my area I wouldn't have it any other way. It makes it a ton cooler in the summer and I love the black look.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*I was looking at the Solex tint*

It's a Greenish Tint for that Expensive Glass Look : Like Thick Tempered Glass 

It has a number of Benefits .


Still Looking - just had My CC - Christmas -


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

35% all around.

jimslam by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Very few, but I find it odd how some people don't like tint at all. Some people think any tint at all is ghetto. Don't quite understand... Anyway, if it weren't for the stupid tint law, I'd have 20% myself.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the thread, was also wondering at the look. I need to get a medical exemption one of these days...sensitivity to light.....

Get headaches when trucks are behind me!



Heelfan71 said:


> Mine uses a heat gun ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-INVrQ6s&feature=related ). They put the tint on the outside of the window to get the shape perfect, then put it on the inside. They didn't deactivate the window drop, had no issues with mine.


How'd that work with getting in/out of the car after the tint, don't you generally want to keep the windows up for a bit after the tint?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

5% Rears and 50% fronts


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> How'd that work with getting in/out of the car after the tint, don't you generally want to keep the windows up for a bit after the tint?


The guy who did mine said to drive home and not drive the rest of the day if possible. It worked out for me cuz I was going out of town for a week and had a rental. The car got to sit undisturbed for 10 days after the work was done. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

*What rims are on Romney's car?*

Romney,
I love your CC, very classy. Are those European VW Rims? Aftermarket? 

I'm planning a CC purchase, I have to have those rims...

That post is several months old, so anyone feel free to chime in if you know the mfg..

Thanks
David


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

dmcdayton said:


> Romney,
> I love your CC, very classy. Are those European VW Rims? Aftermarket?
> 
> I'm planning a CC purchase, I have to have those rims...
> ...



http://shop.achtuning.com/hartmann-htt-256-gs-18-19-inch-replica-wheels-audi.aspx

I believe they're replicas of the Audi TT-RS wheels (not sure if Romney's are reps or not).


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

10CC said:


> http://shop.achtuning.com/hartmann-htt-256-gs-18-19-inch-replica-wheels-audi.aspx
> 
> I believe they're replicas of the Audi TT-RS wheels (not sure if Romney's are reps or not).


Thanks 10CC, I like that site. I'm completely new to the VW world (coming from Honda), been shopping CC for a month, just got back from vacation/trip, during which I rented a CC for the whole week. I did not want to give it back....

Are those replica wheels of decent enough quality or should I look for a used set of the real thing?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

dmcdayton said:


> Thanks 10CC, I like that site. I'm completely new to the VW world (coming from Honda), been shopping CC for a month, just got back from vacation/trip, during which I rented a CC for the whole week. I did not want to give it back....
> 
> Are those replica wheels of decent enough quality or should I look for a used set of the real thing?


I don't have any direct experience with them, but based on everything I've read here the Hartmanns are good quality.

I'm considering the same wheel, but in the graphite finish.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Not a dark car, but this is the tint it came with. Tint usually isn't high on my list of modifications, but I really like it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

35%


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

this is making me want tints ... im thinking 35% for all four windows and 5% rear window im not sure how that would look though


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

35% all around


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Try to stay consistent with your tint. I personally don't like the different shade of tint on different windows. Do 35% all around since that seems to be the most popular and looks very classy.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Not a dark car, but this is the tint it came with. Tint usually isn't high on my list of modifications, but I really like it.


That looks like 20% or less... perhaps limo tint?

Also... can someone with 35% tint post a picture of your rear windshield from outside? I just want to see how the rear end of the car looks with that % tint. I've seen limo tint on a CC today and the rear seems to match VERY well with that weird trunk lip thing we have (the one that always cracks in the middle lol).


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> That looks like 20% or less... perhaps limo tint?
> 
> Also... can someone with 35% tint post a picture of your rear windshield from outside? I just want to see how the rear end of the car looks with that % tint. I've seen limo tint on a CC today and the rear seems to match VERY well with that weird trunk lip thing we have (the one that always cracks in the middle lol).


I'm not sure. I bought it used and that's what it came with.

It might just be the lighting of that shot. It is pretty dark though. Here's another. 










Here is a rear quarter shot. The rear glass tint blends pretty well.


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 2012 Black R-Line. Im getting it tinted Sat with 35% all around. I'll post multi angle shots after.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Here is a rear quarter shot. The rear glass tint blends pretty well.


It looks very nice. Your tint looked much darker in the first pic, I guess it was the lighting. Yes, the rear windshield blends very well. 



Jimmym1981 said:


> I have a 2012 Black R-Line. Im getting it tinted Sat with 35% all around. I'll post multi angle shots after.


Would love to see them, post pics when available.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

65% back original, and front did it after. (film)


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> It looks very nice. Your tint looked much darker in the first pic, I guess it was the lighting. Yes, the rear windshield blends very well.


I suppose I could put a crack in my back glass. Then it would match the cracked rear tray perfectly.


----------

